# Mortal Flesh and the Silmarils



## Elfarmari (Feb 4, 2004)

From the Silmarillion, Of the Silmarils and the Unrest of the Noldor:


> And Varda hallowed the Silmarils, so that thereafter no mortal flesh, nor hands unclean, nor anything of evil will might touch them, but it was scorched and withered.



From Of Beren and Luthien:


> As he [Beren] closed it [the Silmaril] in his hand, the radiance welled through his living flesh, and his hand became as a shining lamp; but the jewel suffered his touch and hurt him not.



Do you think this means that Beren is somehow a special exception, or is it simply something Tolkien overlooked?


----------



## Gothmog (Feb 4, 2004)

As your quote shows Tolkien did not overlook this.


> but the jewel suffered his touch and hurt him not.



So it has to be a very special exeption. However, this is not so surprising if we look a little closer at Beren. First, from the Silmarillion: Of the Sindar


> It is said that in all these matters none save Finrod Felagund took counsel with King Thingol, and he was ill pleased, both for that reason, and because he was troubled by dreams concerning the coming of Men, ere ever the first tidings of them were heard. Therefore he commanded that Men should take no lands to dwell in save in the north, and that the princes whom they served should be answerable for all that they did; and he said: 'Into Doriath shall no Man come while my realm lasts, not even those of the house of Bëor who serve Finrod the beloved.' Melian said nothing to him at that time, but afterwards she said to Galadriel: 'Now the world runs on swiftly to great tidings. *And one of Men, even of Bëor's house, shall indeed come, and the Girdle of Melian shall no restrain him, for doom greater than my power shall send him;* and the songs that shall spring from that coming shall endure when all Middle-earth is changed.'



Then coupled with this Doom Greater Than The Power Of Melian The Maia, we have the reason for Beren trying for the Silmaril. *Love*

But not love of jewels. A love for Luthien that was greater and more pure than anything else in Middle-earth. Great enough it would seem that even though tempted to take more than the one Silmaril that was asked for, Something prevented him from doing so. His knife was broken by a power greater than that weilded by the Silmarili themselves.


----------



## meneldor (Feb 19, 2004)

Truly an outstanding reply Gothmog, nothing more really to be said. The actions, intentions and love of Beren obviously had the blessing of even one greater than the Valar. We all know and love em, parter of seas and creator of life, one bad mofo, Eru!!!


----------

